# spalted box elder



## davduckman2010 (Jul 27, 2014)

rounded up these logs that were givin to me today .three big butt logs 2 black walnut and this rather nasty narly box elder log . spent the day loading them up and dragin the home to get milled.

























View attachment 56367





View attachment 56367

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jul 27, 2014)

And the duckwood swamp works wonders again! Btw... that box elder might spread a disease to your precious maple! send it over..

Edit these weren't from your swamp but still might infect your wood. Send it over.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Jul 27, 2014)

Looks like a lot of candy in those wrappers . . . .


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 27, 2014)

Nice! What's the diameter on that box elder?


----------



## DKMD (Jul 27, 2014)

The wood duck strikes again!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 27, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Nice! What's the diameter on that box elder?


 
barry its 24 inches across and over 8 feet long. and kinda ugly don't know whats inside didn't see a lot of red on the end cut but it looks narly all over. rock solid and very heavy


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jul 27, 2014)

Duck I am looking forward to seeing the insides of that box elder. Bet it is going to be really nasty and ugly.

Scott

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jul 27, 2014)

Can't wait to see the inside of that puppy! Like Kevin said, going to be some candy in there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 28, 2014)

Be glad to see that Elder in blanks. Good score. It will keep you busy for a little while.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 28, 2014)

And Duck adopts another ugly duckling! Looking forward to seeing it cracked open and cut up!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Jul 28, 2014)

Is it cut yet.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 28, 2014)

steve bellinger said:


> Is it cut yet.


 yep I got a pile of pen blanks 9 ft tall and still goin

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Sprung (Jul 28, 2014)

davduckman2010 said:


> yep I got a pile of pen blanks 9 ft tall and still goin



If we don't ever hear from Duck again, we know the pile got too tall and collapsed on him.

Don't let that happen, Duck!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jul 29, 2014)

Pictures Duck! Pictures!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 29, 2014)

shadetree_1 said:


> Pictures Duck! Pictures!


 just kidding joe still one big ugly blob the mill comeing over here when he gets done with another job


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 29, 2014)

9 feet tall pen blanks, wow I would like to see the refill for that and the drill bit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Aug 24, 2014)

Any update on how she looks


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 24, 2014)

Oh man....i love that 3rd pic duck..it is going to be a great mess o perty inside. I just knowd it...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

